# Realtoy Ambulance



## DvldocJoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings,

I am looking for someone who has or is willing to sell the realtoy ambulance pictured below.
I would prefer it to be in really good condition. Its for a train layout.

TIA,
Doc Ashcraft


----------

